# démontage carte mère imac G3?



## yabr (16 Décembre 2005)

bonjour à tous...
toujours en pleine installation d'une nouvelle barette de ram sur mon imac G3 333,je voullais savoir  si

pour acceder au slot du bas(celui qui serait situé en dessous de la petite carte qui supporte le slot 1)
il fallait pour retirer la grille en metal du bas(tenue par une vis et 4 pattes à la carte mère)
demonter la carte mère de son support??????


ps dans tos les liens ou figurent des illustrations,on ne change que la barette du haut.....

merci a vous....mon imac est completement eclaté sur ma table de cuisine


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2005)

:modo: ça ne sers a rien d'ouvrir un sujet a chaque question, surtout quand il y a un sujet dédier aux mémoires :modo:


----------

